# Yet another cdrw problem...

## ZothOmmog

I've searched these forums, but I can't find an answer. Here goes:

I've got an HP cd-rw set as master on my 2nd ide channel. I've complied scsi support & ide-scsi support into my kernel as modules & have set my system up to load them at boot. My Grub config has the line

```
kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6 hdc=ide-scsi
```

My fstab reads

```
/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrw       iso9660         noauto,user             0 0
```

dmesg | grep cd returns:

```
sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
```

Yet, cdburner -scanbus returns:

```
Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

In essence, my cdrw is treated as a scsi cd-rom drive. I get the feeling I've forgotten to dot an i somewhere, but I've double checked everything & can't find a reason why this won't work.

I'd appreciate any light that could be shown on this subject.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ZothOmmog,

/sbin/lsmod needs to list 5 modules for CD-RD to work, they are

ide-scsi                8912   0

sg                     29164   0 (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 16696   0 (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 11276   0 (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               58964   4 (autoclean) [usb-storage ide-scsi sg sr_mod sd_mod]

If you have some missing, you will need to load them if they have been built or reconfigure and rebuild your kernel, if they haven't.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## ZothOmmog

Didn't have generic SCSI support compiled in.

Thanks for your help. Works like a charm now...

----------

## asiddens

I added scsi_mod to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4, but it failed to load on boot. What do I need to enable in my kernel to make it work?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

asiddens,

scsi_mod is the module you get by saying m to SCSI Support

From the kernel config help file

Quote

CONFIG_SCSI:

If you want to use a SCSI hard disk, SCSI tape drive, SCSI CD-ROM or

any other SCSI device under Linux, say Y and make sure that you know

the name of your SCSI host adapter (the card inside your computer

that "speaks" the SCSI protocol, also called SCSI controller),

because you will be asked for it.

end quote.

You also need to say Y here if you want support for the parallel

port version of the 100 MB IOMEGA ZIP drive.

end quote.

SCSI here means ide-scsi too.

If yo say Y here it gets built in. 

If yo say N here, your emulated scsi won't work and you won't even be able to answer the questions that select the other good things to make ide-scsi work.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## asiddens

Ok, well I already have SCSI Support built into the kernel, so I shouldn't need to load the module. Or should I change the * to an m and load it as a module? I'm not really sure what my problem is. I can mount and umount my cdrw just fine now, but dmesg | grep cd just gives me: Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 SMP Wed Aug 27 23:53:17 CDT 2003

----------

## NeddySeagoon

asiddens,

You can use any mix of built ins and modules the kernel will allow.

You have something not right though because  dmesg | grep cd

gives me:-

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Which is my two drives.

Have you added hdX=ide-scsi, as in 

dmesg | grep command

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

Otherwise, your writer will be picked up by the IDE subsystem, which is not what you want.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## asiddens

Should I add it in to lilo.conf like this?:

```

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=linux

                                                                                

image=/boot/bzImage

        label=linux

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda3

        append="hdc=ide-scsi"

```

EDIT: Oh yeah, and is there potential to make my system unbootable if it doesn't work?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

asiddens,

I'm not sure about the quotes and I'm not a lilo user either so I can't do man lilo to check.

I have a recollection that you can pass lilo kernel parameters at boor time by typing them at the LILO prompt, that way you don't risk mangling your system.

You could always add another section to your lilo like so:-

existing lilo.conf

...

image=/boot/bzImage

        label=Play With CD-RW 

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda3

        append="hdc=ide-scsi"

At boot you will get two choices, linux and Play With CD-RW, both boot the same kernel but with different parameters.

Don't forget to run lilo after you make the changes.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## asiddens

ok, one slight problem. when i ran lilo, it couldn't find /boot/bzimage. the file doesn't exist. In fact, there's no file at all in the /boot folder.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

asiddens,

/boot is not mounted by default. You need to become root and say mount /boot

mount will get the rest of the info from /etc/fstab.

Now run lilo.

This done to stop the boot stuff, which is read for booting without being mounted anyway, from being accidently mangled.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## asiddens

*chuckle*   :Embarassed:  I knew that. I actually remembered it on the way to a prayer meeting. So anyway, thanks, I think it's working now. However simplecdrx doesn't seem to want to rip mp3's, so maybe I could use a recommendation on a good mp3 ripper, and/or maybe a better burner. Thanks a lot for all the help Neddy.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

asiddens,

It good to here you got it sorted out.

I like Grip and X-CD-Roast.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

